# Grand Tour tips sought...



## caravanman (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry if this post is in the wrong section, not sure quite where it would best fit...

As part of my forthcoming visit, after a train from NYP to WAS, spending a few days in Washington, I will be renting a car.

I fancy a drive along either the Skyline Drive Shenandoah National park, or the Blue Ridge Parkway, or both.

I would like to see something of coal mining areas too.

Anyone know if there is much difference between the two drives as to scenic grandure, and any tips on any interesting towns to break the journey around the halfway point on the Blue Ridge parkway?

I expect this part of the trip to be early September.

Any thoughts, hints, feedback most appreciated.

Ed


----------



## City of Miami (Jul 22, 2014)

Wise County in extreme western Virginia has been heavy coal mining area for generations; around the towns of Wise, Norton, Big Stone Gap etc.

http://www.wvstateparks.com/fallmap.html

It looks like you'll not see much fall foliage color that early in the season that far south. Oh well, head for higher elevations though.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2014)

Despite driving up and down 81 between DC and Blacksburg approximately 11 million times, I've never taken the time to drive either.

If you want to get out into coal country, you're going to have to get pretty far from DC. I don't know if the Cardinal factors into your trip at all, but that goal is probably best achieved by taking the Cardinal out into the middle of West Virginia and then renting a car and seeing the sights.

Skyline and/or Blue Ridge are doable from DC, but somewhere like CVS would be a better "home base".

With apologies to Douglas Adams, The US is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to America.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm also not certain where best to put it. Although it does involve Amtrak as part of your holiday, it also involves some driving. I have moved this thread to the Non-Rail forum. I think it may be the best fit.

----------

I have not driven the Blue Ridge Parkway, but I have the Skyline Drive. I thought it was scenic, but I can't compare the 2 drives.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 22, 2014)

One of my favorite memories is driving the Blue Ridge Parkway when I was 15-years old. I had my learner's permit, and my dad trusted me implicitly. It's a winding, curvy road with gorgeous views. I had fun, and it allowed him to enjoy the scenery instead of concentrating on driving. I'd love to drive it again.


----------



## caravanman (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, will look more closely at the car hire base and the info on the coal mining areas. As to the US being big, I have just stuck a big map up on the wall to help me orientate better, and yes, it is huge! I will be there for 2 months, so I would like to see a few parts that are new... I have done many Amtrak miles, and will enjoy many more this trip, but I feel I need to combine that with bus and car rental to make the best of it. The whole area from West Virginia down to Georgia is an unknown, and I am toying with renting a car for a couple of weeks and hitting the road, or going between major centres by train and bus, and then renting cars by the day or two as needed. Ho Hum! The longer term rental seems the convenient way, if I can creat a sensible "round trip", rather than paying a one way rental premium.

All very exciting... back to the BIG map!

Ed


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 22, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> One of my favorite memories is driving the Blue Ridge Parkway when I was 15-years old. I had my learner's permit, and my dad trusted me implicitly.


I guess trusting you explicitly would have involved him putting a hand on your shoulder and saying, "Sarah, my dear, I trust you to drive the car and not kill us" -- so trusting you implicitly meant he didn't make _too_ many "scared" noises from the passenger seat?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 22, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite memories is driving the Blue Ridge Parkway when I was 15-years old. I had my learner's permit, and my dad trusted me implicitly.
> ...


Correct. He mostly took photos of the beautiful scenery and told my mother (in the backseat) to, "Calm down and leave her alone." She was freaking out the entire time, despite my obeying the speed limit and not getting anywhere near the edge of the road.


----------



## railiner (Jul 22, 2014)

If going thru Scranton, Pennsylvania is a possibility on your travels, besides the famous Steamtown RR museum, I believe they have a coal mine tour nearby......


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 22, 2014)

The Blue Ridge Parkway is hard to beat Eddie! And if you're heading into Kentucky, the Horse Country and Coal Regions are something to see! ( Mr FSS is a great resource to call on since he lives there!)

As for North Carolina, its really nice around Asheville and in the Mountains, another AUer Not Elvis ( David Pressely) lives there and I'm sure would be glad to help!

Several of us are Texans and would be glad to help with the Lone Star state!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 22, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


Dude, if I was in the back seat and going the speed limit... I'd be freaking too. FASTER FASTER!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 22, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Dude, if I was in the back seat and going the speed limit... I'd be freaking too. FASTER FASTER!


You've never met my dad. I'm 37, and he still scares me.  When I'm with him, I drive 60 in a 55 and 77 in a 70. Anything above that, and I get yelled at.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jul 22, 2014)

I used to live in Asheville and in a moment of lunacy, decided to drive the Blue Ridge Parkway almost all the way up to the DC area... don't ask me where. It took forever. I would take the Blue Ridge from Asheville to Grandfather Mountain... beautiful, spectacular and great hiking opportunities ....


----------



## caravanman (Jul 23, 2014)

Cheers all, it is good to get some feedback from local folk!

Ed


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 27, 2014)

I hope you don't have fog when you take the Blue Ridge Parkway. The last time I drove

that road (in the Asheville, NC area) the fog was so thick I could barely see to drive and

there were no scenic views.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 27, 2014)

I drove a bit of the Blue Ridge Parkway a few years ago -- very scenic and worth the drive if you're in the area.







(Don't worry -- taken while I was stopped at an overlook, as you can see by the "Speed 0.")

A couple actual photos of scenery:


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 27, 2014)

railiner said:


> If going thru Scranton, Pennsylvania is a possibility on your travels, besides the famous Steamtown RR museum, I believe they have a coal mine tour nearby......


Yes there is. Did it many years ago. I'm not sure if it's still open but don't see why it wouldn't be. Ashland is also cool and has a nice train ride. The mostly abandoned town of Centrellia is near by and is cool to check out.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 28, 2014)

Ashland Centralia, and Shamokkin are all interesting to check out. But they are ~ an hour from Scranton. I would also recommend in that area Pottsville (home of Yuengling beer), Frackville, home of some impressive Eastern Orthodox churches, and the Schuykill mall, an impressive time capsule of 1970s mall design.


----------

